# Windows 11 for what it is worth?



## kburra (Nov 22, 2021)

A friend bought a New HP laptop and asked me to set it up for him,wow what a night mare is nothing like previous window version,just about everything is different,you even need to setup a Microsoft account to install Office,about eight different steps to do that needs your mobile number to send code so you can use the activate procedure,then  it wants you to create a Pin number to log-in,and so many other things,too much to describe here, took an age to find "My PC Icon" the desktop layout is completely different,Search in a different place as is shutdown. Of course is up to you if want Widows11? but if you do be prepared for a few headaches, and transferring stuff from old PC to the New Win11 one,well that`s another story!!


----------



## Devi (Nov 22, 2021)

Wow. Thanks for the information. It's worse than I'd read. We're going to stick with Windows 10. (Some people are still running Windows 7.)


----------



## Irwin (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm going to wait until Win10 is no longer supported before I even think about "upgrading," which is what I did with Win7 and the only reason I'm currently running Win10.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 23, 2021)

I've always tried to stay updated/upgraded with the latest software, but MS says my PC is not compatible with W11.  That, plus some of the comments I've read about W11, makes me doubt that I will try to upgrade my current PC to fit W11.  If/when W10 is no longer supported, I may just join those who have moved to Linux.  99% of the apps, etc., that Windows suggests are of No use to me, anyway.


----------



## Devi (Nov 23, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I'm going to wait until Win10 is no longer supported before I even think about "upgrading," which is what I did with Win7 and the only reason I'm currently running Win10.


Ditto here, @Irwin. So far, Microsoft said it will support Win10 until October 14, 2025 (https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/lifecycle/products/windows-10-home-and-pro).

After that, I will decide. Hopefully Windows 11 will have been fixed by then, or MS will decide to extend the support.


----------



## Purwell (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm currently waiting for it to install, wish me luck!


----------



## Purwell (Dec 8, 2021)

Installed the initial system quickly but there is an update to download and install that took a couple of hours.
Been using it for a few days now without any major problems.


----------



## Devi (Dec 9, 2021)

Purwell said:


> Installed the initial system quickly but there is an update to download and install that took a couple of hours.
> Been using it for a few days now without any major problems.


So, what do you think of it?


----------



## Purwell (Dec 9, 2021)

Works for me.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 9, 2021)

My Dell is only 3 years old & my Win-11 test said my computer's CPU is not the right one for win-11.  So I'll stay with Win-10.  who knows how much longer I got to live.  I'm 86.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 9, 2021)

Thank you Kburra.  At my age, the last thing I need is to go through the crap you went to to get Windows 11.  I think I got it figured out.  I'm 75.5 right now.  I will keep using Widows 10 until I "kick the bucket" as they say.  Should I live long enough that Windows 10 is no longer supported I will buy a Chromebook or I will buy an Apple computer.  I know Apple is expensive like hell but hey, what else do I have to spend my money on?  You can only drink so much booze at my age and I haven't found a "honey" yet to take her out "to wine and dine."  As for Windows 11, forget it!  I don't have a smartphone so 3 days ago I wanted to program a VOID phone.  I had to pay someone from the "Geek Squad" to come and do it for me.  It was worth every dollar I paid him since now I have internet and landline for just under $75/month Canadian.  Bell-MTS and Shaw both want around $100/month just for the internet.  Ha, Ha.........  You might say I'm laughing all the way to the bank!


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 14, 2021)

Purwell, when you say 'it works for me', just what is so different about Windows 11 to Windows 10. 
 I have the alert from Microsoft  to download 11, but I am very wary of doing so. I can't get much info off the web.


----------



## Devi (Dec 14, 2021)

Here's a discussion from City-Data.com (hope it's okay to post this here; if not, just delete it):

https://www.city-data.com/forum/computers/3309079-windows-11-a.html


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 15, 2021)

Thanks I checked it out. Just as I thought, wait,wait,wait,. 
Knowing Microsoft they will make sure they virtually disable some of the Windows 10 programmes on their 'updates' as they have done over the years. Then you have not but choice.


----------



## Purwell (Dec 15, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> Purwell, when you say 'it works for me', just what is so different about Windows 11 to Windows 10.
> I have the alert from Microsoft  to download 11, but I am very wary of doing so. I can't get much info off the web.


start button is no longer at bottom left, more towards centre of screen, one or two other things moved or names changed but I had no problem finding them.


----------



## Chet (Dec 15, 2021)

Just because Microsoft doesn’t offer support anymore for older versions of Windows, doesn’t mean that it won’t work anymore. My 12 year old HP tower with Vista still works as well as it ever did, which really wasn’t that great to begin with, but it still works.


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2021)

When my 10 year old desktop running Windows 7 goes belly-up, I may just be out of the computer community.


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 15, 2021)

Have you thought about seeing if a more update of Windows , before Win.11 is available to put in your desktop.?


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 15, 2021)

Windows XP was a good programme


----------



## kburra (Dec 15, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> Windows XP was a good programme


What`s wrong with Windows 11, An Experts opinion!
What's Wrong With Windows 11 - YouTube


----------

